# FlashStock Experience



## Tight Knot (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has had any dealings with Flashstock? Their terms and conditions scare me (although they may be normal in the industry, I don't know).
Looking for any feedback to see whether it's worthwhile trying them out.

Thanks in advance,

Boruch Len


----------

